# How long does your letdown usually last?



## caligirl (Jul 2, 2004)

I guess I'm wondering because mine usually lasts a few minutes, then hardly anything comes out after that.

I know this because I am almost exclusivly pumping for DD right now (hoping to get back to full time nursing soon!) But when my letdown occurs it's crazy milk spraying for like 3 minutes,averaging about an ounce out of each breast, then it's just drops after that. But I've heard other mamas say that during feeding that if thier baby pops off they spray milk everywhere. I would have no idea what this would be like unless she poped off right when my letdown happened.

I still only can pump 1 oz out of each breast every 2 hours,( if I go 3 hours or longer it's still not much more that an ounce on each side) and this will be my 6th day on Fenugreek (I just upped the dose to 3 caps 3x a day yesterday) I reek like maple syrup/celery smell but but so far I am seeing no difference.


----------



## aentwood (Aug 12, 2005)

I don't know how long my letdown happens for...is the letdown only what you feel happening or the milk gushing? But, I do have oversupply and overactive let-down so I might not be the best person to answer this.

That being said, the "feeling" (and boy does mine hurt!) only lasts maybe 20 seconds. The milk gushing could probably last a minute or two? I've never timed it. Yes, if he pops off during that time it sprays all over, but even with my oversupply.overactive let-down, it is NOT gushing all the time.

Hope that helps.


----------



## caligirl (Jul 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aentwood*

That being said, the "feeling" (and boy does mine hurt!) only lasts maybe 20 seconds.


Yes I guess to clarify, the gushing. The "feeling" used to hurt me a lot too, but since my supply started dwindling it dosen't so much anymore, but I can still feel it.....


----------



## Periwinkle (Feb 27, 2003)

My initial letdown lasts maybe 2 minutes of "gushing" then about 2 minutes of flowing well but not spurting, then it slows to a trickle if anything, then if he keeps nursing (or when I pump) after an *additional* 5 min. or so there is actually a second letdown where the milk starts spraying again (so around 10-15 min. into pumping). I don't feel that one though (the tingling). When I started pumping using a rental hospital grade pump a few weeks ago (ds2 is 10 months old) upon returning to work part time, I noticed the additional letdown. I never knew that before! Cool!


----------

